# I'm new



## MunchkinMama (Aug 31, 2004)

I got bored and was surfing the net for a cat forum. I already belong to three or four dog forums, but no cat forums. I found this and it looks like a nice place. I actually see a few familiar names here. Ashley and I workand go to school together  
Anyway, my name is Emily and I have just one cat. In fact, I've never considered myself a cat person. Her name is Kitty, I am very creative  , and she is a Muchkin Cat. I got her when I worked at the local humane shelter. She was "rescued" from a catary with her brother (or mate, we are not sure) and put outside to fend for themselves. The guy who rescued them for one reason or another decided to catch them adn bring them into the shelter. It is a very good thing he did, because both cats were in horrible shape. Kitty was so matted she had to be completely shaved down and both were way too thin. The male, who belongs to a friend of mine is named Odie. He was dehydrated and emaciated. The shelter director staked her claim on bother of them presumably to breed them (sad a shelter director that breeds) and put them outside. My co-worker and I decided that was not the way these cats deserved to live, so we took them home on her off day :twisted: 
Kitty is now a spayed indoor kitty and is very happy. Although she is a pain sometimes, she's a keeper.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Another Munchkin! 
Rarepuss has a munchkin! I'm sure she'll find your posts soon! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi there and welcome! 

I too have a Munchkin, they're a wonderful breed  Marsh's all-white polydactyl [many toes] silky-haired wonder


----------



## MunchkinMama (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Both of your munchkins are adorable. Munchkins are such a neat breed. I posted pictures of Kitty under the photo section.
Check out her Catster page also!
http://www.catster.com/pet_page.php?i=57205&j=t


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome, both to you, your cat and all your dogs!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Aww what a cutie pie your kitty is - welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you rescued your cute little munchkin, what a cutie


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  That is terrible about the shelter director though.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome...Your cat is a true beauty!



RarePuss: Your cat is gorgeous...reminds me of my Fluffy, except of the brown eyes..mine has blue


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome, Munchkinmama!! Happy to have you! You're going to love it here. Kitty's story sounds so sad, but she has her happy ending with your love and care. What a pretty little one!


----------

